# Food for 15 year old and 3 month old dog?



## slynn (Nov 11, 2010)

Hi, I am new here. I have a 15 year old Chihuahua and just adopted a 3 month old lab/collie mix from the shelter. My chihuahua will eat anything, not picky, the puppy was fed Science Diet Puppy but now won't touch her puppy food and only wants what my older dog eats...soooooo I would like a good quality dog food that they both can eat. I just bought a bag of Natures Recipe Grain Free and they both seem to really like it, anything better I could be getting? Thanks.


----------



## SamWu1 (Oct 15, 2010)

There are tons of good grain-free kibbles on the market and everyone has their preferences for a variety of reasons. My number one pick is Orijen.


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

Hi, do you think your pup will be over 50 lbs. when full grown? If so, you need to give them a LBP formula, until there 1 year old. Otherwise you can feed adult formulas. Orijen/acana is top dog:biggrin: Here's some links to help out. 

http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/dry-canned-dog-food/587-top-five-dog-food-brands.html


Dog Food Analysis - Reviews of kibble

Dog Food Reviews | Dog Food Ratings

You'll probablly get the best information, by searching through old threads. I know it helped me out a lot! Thanks to all the old threads on here ;0)


----------



## slynn (Nov 11, 2010)

cast71 said:


> Hi, do you think your pup will be over 50 lbs. when full grown? If so, you need to give them a LBP formula, until there 1 year old. Otherwise you can feed adult formulas. Orijen/acana is top dog:biggrin: Here's some links to help out.
> 
> http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/dry-canned-dog-food/587-top-five-dog-food-brands.html
> 
> ...


I would say the puppy will be right around 50lbs when fully grown. I really need a food they can both eat. I tried the whole separate feeding spacesand it doesn't work. How would Acana Wild Prarie be for them?


----------



## slynn (Nov 11, 2010)

I was also thinking Wellness brand since I have a Petsmart very close to the house. I would have to order Acana online, no feed stores in my area carry it.


----------



## SamWu1 (Oct 15, 2010)

slynn said:


> I was also thinking Wellness brand since I have a Petsmart very close to the house. I would have to order Acana online, no feed stores in my area carry it.


Ahh, Wellness is good too. You can use their puppy formula and when your guy matures you can go the Core which is grain free.


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

Some of Natures Recipe formulas contain Menadione (Vitamin K3) Check the ingredients on the bag. Here's more info The Dog Food Project - Menadione (Vitamin K3)


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

SamWu1 said:


> Ahh, Wellness is good too. You can use their puppy formula and when your guy matures you can go the Core which is grain free.


Do you think she needs to get puppy food, if the full grown weight is 50lbs? Maybe wellness core will be fine. Just make sure the dog is kept on the lean size while growing.


----------

